# Looking for some advise from the wise! :)



## coopermeister (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello, I am new to this forum and hoping to get some advise from those already living in Spain.

I think i have it slightly easier than most in regards to relocating. My partner and daughter are both Spanish. I have the NIE number sorted and a Spanish bank account (we started planning to move to Spain ages ago!). Also, my partner is a vet and will easily find a job wherever we live. The problem is me being the weak link!! I speak very bad Spanish and I work in a niche area of IT!! I have been looking for jobs and applying to roles when I see them but nothing bites. I realize I need to diversify or apply for a more junior role but it is not easy knowing where to look for roles that require English as a main language. I am more than happy to try something different (it's one of the main reasons we want to move) but I am just worried about not finding a job if we just up sticks (especially with a 2 year old)!

* What did others do, did you have a job before you left? (chicken and the egg I guess)
* Can anyone recommend a good job agency? (preferably in IT)
* We are looking to move to either the North of Spain, Cataluña or Valencia.
* Any advise would be much appreciated!

Thank you in advance

Andy


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

coopermeister said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and hoping to get some advise from those already living in Spain.
> 
> I think i have it slightly easier than most in regards to relocating. My partner and daughter are both Spanish. I have the NIE number sorted and a Spanish bank account (we started planning to move to Spain ages ago!). Also, my partner is a vet and will easily find a job wherever we live. The problem is me being the weak link!! I speak very bad Spanish and I work in a niche area of IT!! I have been looking for jobs and applying to roles when I see them but nothing bites. I realize I need to diversify or apply for a more junior role but it is not easy knowing where to look for roles that require English as a main language. I am more than happy to try something different (it's one of the main reasons we want to move) but I am just worried about not finding a job if we just up sticks (especially with a 2 year old)!
> 
> ...


Hola - You don't need Spanish to work in IT, especially if it's looking after other English 
speaking clients networks or systems from Spain. Where English speaking applicants
are preferred.

Of course it all depends on what niche area of IT your thinking of but if your prepared
to tailor your IT job expectations, to whats available in the English speaking 
IT Dept's here in Spain, you could be ok.

Of course there's always a big demand for Networking staff who are Cisco'ed up with
CCNA, CCNP, Routing - Switching - Firewall - WAN - VOIP, VVOIP - CheckPoint
- Palo Alto - MPLS, certifications and skillsets always in demand.
The positions being Network Analysts, Network Engineers, Network Security Engineers, etc.

With all the usual players like AT&T Global Network Services, also the UN Logistics Base 
in Valencia is always looking out for English speaking staff with good IT skills.

Go for the jobs with the greatest demand, to fill those NOC's that are crying out
for the above in Spain just as much as in the UK - so long as your prepared to
consider shift work of course.
As the NOC's communicate with other NOC's in Europe and in particular the UK,
so you should find the working language is English.

Most jobs are in Southern Spain and you can even live in Spain ( like La Linea )
and work in Gibraltar, with several Car Insurance companies there, who insure a lot
of Cars in the UK from Gibraltar and of course you have the Online gambling
companies like Party Poker dot com, if your forte is supporting 24 hour online
gambling systems.

Personally I wouldn't give job agencies much credit in Spain - I'd try
Ofertas de trabajo, bolsa de trabajo | Buscar empleo en Indeed España that works
just like Job Search | Indeed

Finally - when considering working abroad, like I do in Spain. I always issue the
following UK Career advice warning !!
Working outside the UK will seriously damage your chance's of being considered
for any Government related IT positions or working for companies that have
any connection with Defence or Government related work, for example Rolls Royce
and BAE Systems.
The reason being UK government security clearance requirements state, that the
applicant must have been resident in the UK, for the last 5 years and maintained 
a footprint in Britain, for all the relevant background checks by the Vetting Agency.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Firstly, I'm glad you qualified your thread title, at first I thought you wanted advice only from the wise and was going to pass you by....

Seriously though:

1: Forget trying to get a job from the UK. It won't work. It didn't work back when there were jobs, so its even less likely now. I moved without a job and started my career again from scratch after learning Spanish. You will probably have to do the same. See it as an opportunity to do something different if you want to.
2: There are no good agencies. Look for a job on Infojobs / Linkedin, but more importantly get here and go to see people. Very few jobs in Spain go to strangers.
3: Valencia is not what I would call the North of Spain... and be careful about saying that Cataluña is Spain !!
4: You are in a privileged position (as was I in 2004, my partner was not Spanish at the time but at least she had family here), so make the most of it. Get over here, spend all the time (and money) you can improving your Spanish and get out there. What's the worst that can happen? Also, set your sights realistically. You will probably never earn the same as in the UK, nor have the same spending power, authority or job satisfaction, but remember, there's more to life than money and work.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Firstly, I'm glad you qualified your thread title, at first I thought you wanted advice only from the wise and was going to pass you by....
> 
> Seriously though:
> 
> ...


Great post, telling it exactly like it is.
I'm not in IT, but often work with people who do. I am an in company English teacher.
Infojobs/ Linked in are the only real possibilities for decent jobs, or by going directly to organizations websites. I know Sopra Steria are hiring for example and some people I was working with there were working in English 90% of the time, others about 50% as they were working on multinational projects involving Czech, Dutch, French and Spanish participants.
Sopra Steria have offers in the areas you are interested in...
Ofertas de empleo en España | Sopra Steria
Capgemini too
https://www.capgemini.com/careers/j...lter_department&filter_location&show_posts=50
However, I agree with _over and out_ that you really need Spanish to get anywhere, even if it's just to be able to connect better with your Spanish colleagues, but realistically if you only speak English you restrict your potential job market significantly.

A word on the level of English in the workplace. Many, many people now speak enough English to be able to communicate efficiently with their non Spanish counterparts. Things have improved since I first came; slowly but surely. Nothing like a good crisis to put the wind up people and a lot of unemployed people with nothing better to do than improve their curriculum to ensure a better educated workforce! I'm working mainly in just one company now and there are quite a few C1/C2's (Near native level) and a lot of B2's who can improve, but can function very well with their international colleagues. Surprisingly though, I also have 2 complete beginners and their lack of English is a severe impediment to their careers. These are a rare breed nowadays...

PS Over and Out, I don't think Coopermeister thinks Valencia is in the north of Spain. Read his post again!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

coopermeister said:


> Also, my partner is a vet and will easily find a job wherever we live.


Qualified in Spain? If not, make sure you check out what she has to do to get her qualifications recognized and how long it will take before you come. To get teaching qualifications recognized can take years!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

coopermeister said:


> I am more than happy to try something different (it's one of the main reasons we want to move) but I am just worried about not finding a job if we just up sticks (especially with a 2 year old)!


Finally you will probably have to lower your salary expectations in Spain.
As Spain is regarded as a low cost area ( in terms of labour costs )

So that might be a challenge, if you have to try something different while supporting a family.

Maybe if you manage to find an english speaking role in the niche job or area you have in
the UK, you might get an salary offer somewhere near, what your have in the UK but don't expect
a pay rise for several years to come, after getting the job !!

I've come across a number of Expats who came to Spain, following early retirement or redundancy in
the UK. Who are not fazed by this aspect of working here, because of their company pension
kicking in early in the UK at 50, 55 or 60 and are not bothered by promotion or advancement
either for the same reasons.

For wannabe young Expats like yourself, with family to support, it will no doubt be a different
matter.


----------



## coopermeister (Mar 24, 2018)

Williams2 said:


> Hola - You don't need Spanish to work in IT, especially if it's looking after other English
> speaking clients networks or systems from Spain. Where English speaking applicants
> are preferred.
> 
> ...


Thats some good advise. Food for thought.!! I work in IT Research. I specialize in Clinical/ Research Applications and HPC. Most of the similar jobs i have seen require a high level of Spanish. I have have done Spanish classes but It'll take a few years before I am at this level.!! 

I have used indeed.es and currently using LinkedIn which is great. Maybe you are right about the agency route though. I'll have to tailor a few different CVs to show the skills and focus on different avenues. I was even thinking some web development as this seems to be in high demand.

I have been doing a few online courses to get some certificates.. project management stuff!

Anyway, Thanks again...


----------



## coopermeister (Mar 24, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Qualified in Spain? If not, make sure you check out what she has to do to get her qualifications recognized and how long it will take before you come. To get teaching qualifications recognized can take years!



Yeah my partner qualified in Spain about 18 years ago!! Shes from the north near Asturias. Spent most of her time in the UK working though but we go back often.


----------



## coopermeister (Mar 24, 2018)

Williams2 said:


> Finally you will probably have to lower your salary expectations in Spain.
> As Spain is regarded as a low cost area ( in terms of labour costs )
> 
> So that might be a challenge, if you have to try something different while supporting a family.
> ...


This was my thinking. I don't mind taking a step down in my career. it is more about supporting ourselves and a small child with less income. The more I think about it I'll need to diversify my income probably. Teach English, rent out a room etc. etc.

You are right about the early retirees having the benefit of a pension to support themselves. I'm quite a few years off retirement


----------



## coopermeister (Mar 24, 2018)

Overandout said:


> Firstly, I'm glad you qualified your thread title, at first I thought you wanted advice only from the wise and was going to pass you by....





> Seriously though:
> 
> 1: Forget trying to get a job from the UK. It won't work. It didn't work back when there were jobs, so its even less likely now. I moved without a job and started my career again from scratch after learning Spanish. You will probably have to do the same. See it as an opportunity to do something different if you want to.


Sounds interesting. I studied some Spanish. I think I need to be immersed in it before I am any good at it.



> 2: There are no good agencies. Look for a job on Infojobs / Linkedin, but more importantly get here and go to see people. Very few jobs in Spain go to strangers.


I'm finding that. I've not heard of infojobs so I'll check it out. 



> 3: Valencia is not what I would call the North of Spain... and be careful about saying that Cataluña is Spain !!


We decided to come up with three main areas we most liked in Spain to focus on. My partners family are from Cataluña and the Basque country so i have a good understanding of the politics... good and bad.



> 4: You are in a privileged position (as was I in 2004, my partner was not Spanish at the time but at least she had family here), so make the most of it. Get over here, spend all the time (and money) you can improving your Spanish and get out there. What's the worst that can happen? Also, set your sights realistically. You will probably never earn the same as in the UK, nor have the same spending power, authority or job satisfaction, but remember, there's more to life than money and work.


Unfortunately, my partner doesn't have close family in Spain anymore. Maybe we could do it as a trial. Rent our house out here and move for a few years and see what happens. The main reason we want to move to Spain is the different lifestyle. i have a long commute each day and my partner works incredibly long hours so we are looking to take a different approach to life!

Thanks again. It is good bouncing ideas of people. It helps to put a plan together!


----------



## coopermeister (Mar 24, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Great post, telling it exactly like it is.
> I'm not in IT, but often work with people who do. I am an in company English teacher.
> Infojobs/ Linked in are the only real possibilities for decent jobs, or by going directly to organizations websites. I know Sopra Steria are hiring for example and some people I was working with there were working in English 90% of the time, others about 50% as they were working on multinational projects involving Czech, Dutch, French and Spanish participants.
> Sopra Steria have offers in the areas you are interested in...
> ...


Thank you .Thats very helpful. Maybe the best thing I can do is improve my Spanish. I'm just not great with other languages. My partner and I try to speak in Spanish. The problem is she bilingual and we end up speaking English!!  I have done quite a few evening classes but I think I need to immerse myself to do it justice. I regret not doing languages at school! 

I will check these sites you suggest. Thank you


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

coopermeister said:


> I was even thinking some web development as this seems to be in high demand.


Have you ever thought of becoming your own boss ? as we've had a few web designers, web architects
that have posted on here in the past, that went Freelance in the UK before moving to Spain, after
building up a client base there.

Most of them work from home, as they reckon they can be more creative working for themselves,
than as part of team in a firm and of course its a job where some of them have built up
an international clientele.

So they no longer feel tied to one area or even one country.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

If you can program then there's usually work to be found in Madrid. The company I work for at the moment accepts developers who don't speak Spanish, although it helps to speak a bit if you want to feel settled. Also I've seen a few IT consultancy jobs in Madrid that don't ask for Spanish. LinkedIn is pretty good for tracking them down.

Another option is to get a job in the UK that allows you to work remotely, and then move to Spain. You'd eventually have to set yourself up as an autonomo in Spain though.

BTW Don't assume the hours will be shorter in Spain .


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

coopermeister said:


> Thank you .Thats very helpful. Maybe the best thing I can do is improve my Spanish. I'm just not great with other languages. My partner and I try to speak in Spanish. The problem is she bilingual and we end up speaking English!!  I have done quite a few evening classes but I think I need to immerse myself to do it justice. I regret not doing languages at school!
> 
> I will check these sites you suggest. Thank you


Yes, of course not everyone is good with languages just as not everyone is good with technology, but you can improve and being in Spain and/ or doing an immersion course will help.
PS Love Asturias and there sometimes good technology opportunities there.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

coopermeister said:


> Thank you .Thats very helpful. Maybe the best thing I can do is improve my Spanish. I'm just not great with other languages. My partner and I try to speak in Spanish. The problem is she bilingual and we end up speaking English!!  I have done quite a few evening classes but I think I need to immerse myself to do it justice. I regret not doing languages at school!
> 
> I will check these sites you suggest. Thank you


It's almost impossible to become fluent in Spanish while living in the UK, especially if you are working. Evening classes only go so far. If you move to Spain and place yourself in a position where you have to speak Spanish you might surprise yourself.


----------

